# The 'must do it in the morning' thread---



## JDenver (Sep 7, 2009)

hi all,

Everywhere I go and everything that I read, mornings are the most vital time for doing qigong.

Here's the thing for me - I can't do mornings.  As it is I'm out the door by 7am, so doing mornings is really tricky.  I don't wanna force myself to get up just so that I can do the time of day that seems best.

Do you do mornings? Do you 'force' yourself to get up to do mornings or just do qigong or your practice at times that best suit your schedule?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2009)

You can do your Qigong just about anytime and if I were to follow my sigung the best times are 11am and 11pm. But per my sifu who has time at 11:00 to do Qigong or Taiji in America so whenever you can train...train

However Monday thru Friday I get up at 5:30 and do taiji and associated qigong I leave for work around 8:00. Saturday and/or Sunday it is whenever I feel like it.

IMO forcing yourself up to do qigong does not make much sense. You will not so much do qigong as think about how much you don't want to be there doing qigong

.


----------



## ggg214 (Sep 7, 2009)

in the old traddition, 3-5 am is the right time for starting a train. this period is belong to yin(&#23493, connecting with lung. it means you can get a good communication with environment, by breathing. my shigong used to start training at this time when he was learning kung fu from his shi fu.
but for me, it's too hard to get up at that time, because i only go to bed at 12 pm. my training time everyday is 8 pm-10pm. IMO, it's helpful for my sleep, although i don't have sleepless problem.


----------



## JDenver (Sep 7, 2009)

11am and 11pm?  Interesting.  I've also come across literature about noon and midnight, or sunrise and sunset (transitions of yin to yang).

Yeah...since I leave for work at 7am, doing morning qigong would require me to be up at 5:30am or so, which is pretty tough for me!

This is interesting...thanks to all....hope to hear more.....


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

JDenver said:


> hi all,
> 
> Everywhere I go and everything that I read, mornings are the most vital time for doing qigong.
> 
> ...


 
Different teachers have different formulas. Some say practice at the hour of Zi and Wu(11pm-1am) when Yin energy begins to wane and Yang begins to wax. Wu(11am-1pm) when Yang energy begins to wane and Yin begins to wax. The hour of Zi is consider the time in which the Penis stands erect and the best time to cultivate. The importance of the time periods of Zi and Wu further deal with the Du Mai(governing channel) and Ren Mai(conception channel) The cycle is like this:



> Conception vessel: Noon at middle Dantian down to lower Dantian down to Huiyin at sunset. Governing vessel:from Hui yin(conception 1) moves up the back to top of head at midnight at sunrise moves down the face then back to Middle Dantian in the Conceptio vessel.


 You can see the interaction of Yang and Yin within the body. I have heard that at 1am it is considered the hour of the dead and the Qi is at its most stale I wish I could recall where I heard that.
 Another point about time is the time of the organs. Each time period is divided for the organs. So for example 3-5am is the Lungs it is the best time to perform exercises for that particular organ. Another thing about practicing Qigong so early in the morning or late at night is the air is more Yin. What I mean by that is mist with dew comes about and is easily absorbed this has a positve effect on the body. 

Forcing yourself to do Qigong well I think it will just stagnant you. But it depends on what you are trying to achieve. There is a thin line between laziness and not having enough time and this thin line can be the difference of achieving what ever goal you have.

But you question brings up another question is particular time periods more important then practicing Qigong at all?

IMO Qigong is pragmatic. Though in more religious Qigong it very dogmatic for example If you do not gather at the hour of Zi you loose all hope of cultivation. So alot of it depends on the Qigong style and teacher more of the Waidan Qigong and stillness exercises most likey safe at any time but when you start venturing into more internal and closer to the religious Qigong even dealing with small and large circulation you might want to follow the time lines and most likely the person teaching it will follow the timing as well for the reason I gave earlier when talking about the two vessels.


----------

